
Watch an elephant ‘count’ simply by using its sense of smell - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/watch-elephant-count-simply-using-its-sense-smell?rss=1
======
gdcohen
The beauty of having such a long "nose" :-)

